# F150 Question



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i am looking for a daily driver and i came across an 2000 f150 supercab 2wd short box and it has a 4.9 v6 in it. now i thought that the v6 is only in 4.2 like my dads and the v8s where 4.8 and 5.4l. so i have not heard anything about this engien before. now it sounds good, runs good and all but i am just wondering about the 4.9 v6,so does any one have any knowlege about this and any problems with it? 
thanks for yyour respons!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucfw;1359084 said:


> So i am looking for a daily driver and i came across an 2000 f150 supercab 2wd short box and it has a 4.9 v6 in it. now i thought that the v6 is only in 4.2 like my dads and the v8s where 4.8 and 5.4l. so i have not heard anything about this engien before. now it sounds good, runs good and all but i am just wondering about the 4.9 v6,so does any one have any knowlege about this and any problems with it?
> thanks for yyour respons!


There is / was no 4.9 liter V-6 offered in 2000. It has to be the 4.2 liter modular motor. It's a cousin of the 4.6 & 5.4 liter V-8 and 6.8 liter V-10 modular motors.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Too Stroked;1360115 said:


> There is / was no 4.9 liter V-6 offered in 2000. It has to be the 4.2 liter modular motor. It's a cousin of the 4.6 & 5.4 liter V-8 and 6.8 liter V-10 modular motors.


No 4.2L not cousin to 4.6L, 5.4L, and 6.8L.

4.2L is OHV V6 and modular engine is sohc or dohc.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok thanks guys i new that there was a 4.9 in older moldes (stopped in 1996). i not sure it he is lying about the it or if he does not know that the guy before swaped it. i will have a nother look at the truck and ill let you guys know!
Thanks alot Thumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucfw;1360307 said:


> ok thanks guys i new that there was a 4.9 in older moldes (stopped in 1996). i not sure it he is lying about the it or if he does not know that the guy before swaped it. i will have a nother look at the truck and ill let you guys know!
> Thanks alot Thumbs Up


I'd be real surprised if the 4.9 liter fits in the new body style truck. It's a straight six.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i went and looked at it agian and its a 4.2l V6. I had to show him where it said the engine. I found the truck had alot more, and i mean alot more rust on it the second time.

But i was looking at a 1999 f150 supercab 4.6 and It drove nice but i found the tranny had trouble shifting out of first gear into second. It would be around 2000 RPM and it would struggle almost. does any one know what that could be? thanks alot, thought this would be better than starting a new thread.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would stay away from that one. Sounds like a transmission problem. Some rebuilds will do that too. It will not shift down into first gear at a stop. Then start's out and down shift's into first then up into 2nd. Sometimes it just starts out in 2nd, making it dog from a stop.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya i am think to stay away from that truck. I found the tranny would slip when you really give it. He never said that it was a rebuilt, but he used it to tow boats. so that might have caused some problems in it.
Thanks alot!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i am still looking at those modle of truck. My dad has a 4.2 v6 and he says its better than his gfs santa fe on gas. Now I am mainly looking at 4.6 v8s and have come across alot more of the 5.4s. I have heard that the 4.6s are the best on gas out of the 3. Does anyone know if its true? i have hurd that from atleat 5 differnt people. Also do they have 4x4 v6s or no? i could not find any info on that. thanks alot guys it really helps.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

i had a 97 4.6 and a 2001 5.4.I did not notice any difference in gas milage but the 5.4 had much more power


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I drove 3 of those engines.

I vote 5.4L. Mileage are barely difference from 4.6L. 4.2L do get better mileage but doesn't feel it had enough power to roll heavy load it just rev higher move slow.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont plan on doing much towing other than a boat trailer, sled trailer. I dont even own any of that i am just thinking about the futuer. I really appreciate the feedback. I thought that there would be a huge differnts. That really helps, i would shy way from the 5.4 because of the milage. but now i could look at them. thanks alot guys!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Lucfw;1472526 said:


> So i am still looking at those modle of truck. My dad has a 4.2 v6 and he says its better than his gfs santa fe on gas. Now I am mainly looking at 4.6 v8s and have come across alot more of the 5.4s. I have heard that the 4.6s are the best on gas out of the 3. Does anyone know if its true? i have hurd that from atleat 5 differnt people. Also do they have 4x4 v6s or no? i could not find any info on that. thanks alot guys it really helps.


Yes, you could get the 4.2L with 4wd. Surprisingly they are quite powerful for what they are. The local government had one with a ton of miles on it. I believe that the 4.2 is closer to the 3.8 family than the 4.6 and 5.4. Good luck with your search.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Plowtoy;1472705 said:


> Yes, you could get the 4.2L with 4wd. Surprisingly they are quite powerful for what they are. The local government had one with a ton of miles on it. I believe that the 4.2 is closer to the 3.8 family than the 4.6 and 5.4. Good luck with your search.


I never new that, i always wondered. They must be rare up here, i have never seen one. Thanks.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i went to see a 2001 f150 supercrew cab (all four doors). It is a really clean truck. it has a 4.6 with a K and N cold air intake and rides great. Up here trucks like that are around 8 - 10 k $. The dealership is selling it as is. in a couple days he is going to fix what it needs and sell it in that price range. I belive he could sell it for that price.

So it has 240k (kilometers) on it (I think, forget) and it has a exaust leak. Now tomorrow i am going to ask him if he would weld that for me for free (if i get it). I also feel it needs brakes down the road. Also the rocker panels need to be replaced and fixed. The driver side on i think replaced and the passander side fixed.

So my question is (this time lol) are the rocker panels hard to replace? and how much? I swear i seen some one bolt them on a while ago. but maybe i was wroung.so how much/hard are they to replace? 

Also the truck is at a dealership that sells just trucks. he wants $4000 for it.
Thanks alot for all your help.


----------

